# bushy eyebrows making a comeback?



## pumpkincat210 (May 8, 2008)

ABC News: Highbrow Eyebrows: Brow Fashion Through the Years

I'm not sure if i'll be sporting caterpillars.


----------



## aziajs (May 8, 2008)

I'm sure that I won't be.


----------



## *Stargazer* (May 8, 2008)

Oh, hell no. I am a week past my normal wax date and I am in agony. I'm trying to hold out until tomorrow but I don't think I'll make it. I can't handle bushy brows.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 8, 2008)

That's a negative for me too.  I will admit-some people can rock bushes on their pretty little faces, but for me, the arch defines my face and tones it down a little.  I already have huge eyes, I don't need trees too.  

Ashley's skin looks so glowy in that pic!  I hate the brows on her though.


----------



## knoxydoll (May 8, 2008)

I definitely love a stronger brow but not a bushy brow. Some people can pull it off some can't


----------



## MACATTAK (May 8, 2008)

Yeah..no thanks!


----------



## AmberLilith (May 8, 2008)

Eek, I hope not. I love thin eyebrows. I also love fake eyebrows!


----------



## babiid0llox (May 9, 2008)

I love fake and thin eyebrows on other people.

I definitely won't be sporting those bushy brows (I can't even if I wanted to as my eyebrows won't grow back where I want them too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) but I do love thicker brows on me. They make my eyes look bigger and just prettier hehe. Thin eyebrows look terrible on me...like you don't even know.


----------



## sofabean (May 9, 2008)

oh ew gross. ashley olsen's brows aren't even the same color as her hair!! disgusting lol


----------



## melliquor (May 9, 2008)

I wouldn't mind getting a bit thicker but NOT THAT thick.  Some people look good in them and some don't.


----------



## TDoll (May 9, 2008)

YIKES! I have naturally thick and bushy eyebrows and I very much plan to continue keeping them groomed to a perfect shape!!
That picture of whatever Olsen twin that was is super weird... not just the eyebrows, but the color of them.  They look gray...??


----------



## Lizzie (May 9, 2008)

That is definitely not the best picture of Ashley Olsen. lol
But I've never been a fan of really thin brows... I guess I'm in the minority here.  I like groomed, natural looking brows. [Certainly not bushy though ]


----------



## alehoney (May 9, 2008)

I used to have my eyebrows kinda thin but lately ive been letting them grow out (that ardell growth accelerator stuff really works)  not bushy and overgrown but i have let them go thicker more natural butl groomed and well shaped.


----------



## mistella (May 9, 2008)

I love thicker eyebrows! jennifer connelly's brows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bushy brows can look great as long as they are groomed and shaped a bit..


----------



## val-x (May 9, 2008)

jennifer connelly's brows look nice and not bush type of thing unlike ashley's but if you cute her hair really short she'd look like a boy with those brows


----------



## coachkitten (May 11, 2008)

I like a thick brow but not bushy and unshaped!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 11, 2008)

I like brows thick or thin, depending on the person. More important to me is a good shaping. Nothing is uglier than a woman with stubble on her brows. EMBRACE YOUR THICKNESS, GIRL!!


----------



## redambition (May 11, 2008)

when my brows are too thin they disappear. if they're too thick they look scary.

i think i'll stick with my in between brows


----------



## CoConutNwuT (May 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alehoney* 

 
_I used to have my eyebrows kinda thin but lately ive been letting them grow out (that ardell growth accelerator stuff really works)  not bushy and overgrown but i have let them go thicker more natural butl groomed and well shaped._

 

where did you get this ardell stuff?? i dont think i have ever heard of that?


----------



## Paramnesia (May 11, 2008)

Hmmm I'm not so much a fan of bushy eyebrows on me but some people can pull it off.


----------



## lara (May 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_when my brows are too thin they disappear. if they're too thick they look scary.

i think i'll stick with my in between brows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I concur! My comfortably average eyebrows won't be making a change either way soon.

That being said, I'd always prefer a natural brow to an over-plucked micron-thin brow or, worse, one completely shaved off and drawn on in a super thin line.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 11, 2008)

If all this is true then I must be one of the trendiest people alive. My mom won't allow me to wax them bu tI think a fuller brow suits me because of my more... prominent features. LOL


----------



## purrtykitty (May 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I like a thick brow but not bushy and unshaped!_

 
Me, too!  I used to have thin, anemic looking brows in high school.  Now that I've let mine grow in and have shaped them, I think they accent my eyes so much better.  There are some people that can pull off extremely thin brows, but not me.  And there's just no excuse for wild bushman brows.  Thick and full is fine, but they need to be groomed!


----------



## KikiB (May 13, 2008)

I will definitely NOT be sporting the bushy brow look, as I have to get mine done every four weeks exactly, but I do have thicker brows than most people. As long as people are keeping them groomed, I am okay. It's better though than the people who shave off their brows and then the thin pencil a good inch above where the brow was...


----------

